# Which single stage blower should I get?



## Bob_McBob (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm in southern Ontario, and my driveway is about 38' x 22', along with a walkway and walled patio in front of the house that I like to keep clear. I currently have a Craftsman 2-stage blower which is self-propelled, zero turn, electric start, etc., but I really hate using it. The patio in particular is a huge pain in the ass because it's too big to maneuver around without hauling it back and forth, and overall the experience just feels like it's way too much effort unless there's a huge dumping of snow. I decided last season I would sell the Craftsman and get a single stage Toro, but I had to wait until this season because they were out of stock by then.

I'm interested in either the 721 or 821, but I can't decide whether the QZE feature in particular is worth the extra money. My current blower has a nice joystick controller for the chute which is quite handy, so manually turning it with a stick with each pass seems like a bit of a downgrade. On the other hand, I've read comments from snow removal contractors saying the QZE mechanism can ice up and stop working. The garage is heated above freezing in the winter, so is that a concern? Would I see any benefit from the 821 over the 721? I've never really used the electric start, since getting out an extension cable is usually more effort than just pulling a starter, though perhaps I might change my mind with a lighter blower. In any case, I'd really appreciate some input from other owners so I can narrow down the exact model to order.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If it were me I would be torn between the 821 or the power max 824 as I would much rather have a self propelled and I am looking to buy a self propelled this year as I have had the snow pups for 42 years and the JD 2 stage JUNK I have is so bad I cannot get anyone to steal it!!!!!!!!!. The 824 has the joystick on the control panel so that is something you are familiar with.
I want to upgrade as I am not getting any younger and the new single stages are too heavy to lift for me as I have been stuffed with a pacemaker and I have an imposed weigh lifting restriction.

I would go to your Toro dealer and ask about test driving an 824 OE before I made up my mind as pushing gets very old and the new single stages have 4 cycle engines which are much heavier than the old single stages WHICH I HOPE Toro brings back by simply installing catalytic converters on them.

You can purchase a snow cab, front weight kit, drift breaker and the poly skids to keep it from marring the patio stone.

Using the US prices:

824 OE is $999.00

They seem to have removed the prices of the accessories for some reason GGGRRR.

The larger single stage is 200.00 less than the 824 OE and for the money I would upgrade to the 824 as it is self propelled and you can purchase the poly skids for it too. 
You can always add the drift breaker, front weight kit and poly skids later.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

keep it old school
keep it simple

an older single stage in excellnet condition
the more bells and whistles.....the more headaches.

i have 3 single stages. 2 Honda hs520 and one hs621........LOVE THEM!!! use them for my driveway 90% of the time for snowfalls less than 8 inches. otherwise i bring out the 2 stage old HS80.


unfortunately , I only work on Hondas but have read that the Toro single stage is excellent, easy to work on. suggest 4 cycle for sure,


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes, keep it simple. Just grab one of those 2 strokes engine, single stage toro 2450, toro 3650, honda hs520, ... I don't recommend the ariens ss522, ss722 because of their bad paddles design and expensive to replace.

They last forever and pretty much maintenance free. You still have to drain gasoline out, or put fuel stabilizer in there at least.

For a single-stage, I do not care about all the belts and whistles on it. You just start from the middle of the driveway and walk in a circle path to blow snow outward (look up on Youtube).

Anything more than 8", you want to bring your two-stages out. It is like having the right tools for certain jobs, and not one tool fits all (they don't perform well in all conditions). With a two-stages, you can have headlight and train horn to impress the neighbors.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Bob. I have used Toro single stage Power Clears for more than 15 years and they have worked perfectly. My current one is a 721 QZR model and the the quick chute has never frozen up on me and really makes changing the throwing direction fast and simple. The newer motors are easy to start and I have no need (yet) for the $100 electric start (E) option.
I have a Toro 824 two stage that hasn't been used since I got my first Power Clear and will probably be for sale this winter. Good luck with your selection.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks! I've narrowed it down to the either the 721 or 821, I'm just debating which specific model to get since they range from $749 for the 721 R to $1,099 for the 821 QZE. I think I would probably either get either an R or QZE since the quick chute is the main upgrade feature I care about. I'm a little unclear on whether the 821 is a substantial upgrade worth an extra $100. The specific models I'm looking at are probably the basic 721 R, 721 QZE, and 821 QZE.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I personally like the 721 model since the complete engine is enclosed inside the shrouds, where as the 821 is exposed. The 721 QZ (R or E) is my choice.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Aug 31, 2020)

I would probably get the 721 QZR if they still made it since I don't care about electric start, but the 721 QZE seems like a solid choice unless I decide to cheap out and get the 721 R. I guess I just have to make up my mind at this point. And apparently figure out why the Craftsman won't start for the third year in only five years of ownership, since I just got it out to check 😑


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I like the Quick Shoot on my 2-stroke Toro 221. It seems much nicer than having to lean way forward, or walk around the side, to re-aim the chute. If I bought a different Toro, I'd want something for chute control, I'm kinda spoiled. It's quick, and has been reliable for me.

I think the blower is great, the biggest "improvement" I'd like to see is more power, so I could use it in larger storms, rather than needing the 2-stage for those. That would make me consider the 821, but it depends on what kind of storms you get, etc.

This year I used it in a 10" storm, which seemed to be approaching its practical limits. I used the 2-stage to get the packed stuff from the plows, but used the SS for the driveway and front walk. 

In suitable storms, I love the speed, agility, and ease of the SS. It's much easier and quicker to move around, at ~65 lbs, vs my ~300 lbs 2-stage with differential. And in little storms, it's fun clearing as fast as I can walk.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> This year I used it in a 10" storm, which seemed to be approaching its practical limits.


Over the years I have used mine in snow close to 24" and just kept pushing down on the handle and taking the top half of the depth, back up and take the bottom half. Quite a bit of effort, but doable.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's good to know. I think at that point I'd throw in the towel and fire up the 2-stage. 

Though on the deck, I do kind of that approach with my electric SS. Shove it forward, let the deep snow go over it, back up, and clear the stuff that was left behind. It does impressively well, even with 18"+ storms. Still beats shoveling, and I certainly can't get the 2-stage up the flight of stairs to the deck.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Grunt said:


> I personally like the 721 model since the complete engine is enclosed inside the shrouds, where as the 821 is exposed. The 721 QZ (R or E) is my choice.


I'm looking at the exposed engine as a benefit, Much easier to access and service everything. I hated working on my Toro 3650, couldn't get at anything with disassembling the hole dam plastic housing


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> I'm looking at the exposed engine as a benefit, Much easier to access and service everything. I hated working on my Toro 3650, couldn't get at anything with disassembling the hole dam plastic housing


Every one sees things differently, and that is a great trait. I look at the shroud as protection every time the machine is used. For the (hopefully) few times the engine needs service, I don't mind removing the plastic ( 3 chute screws, 4 shroud screws, gas cap, done)


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, but if you had to do that every time I have to change the oil in my 2-stroke SS....


----------

